# Ejb + db + web



## Hannes23 (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine kleine EJB-Anwendung erstellt, die Personendaten in eine DB schreiben und wieder auslesen kann. Ich habe also eine Entity "Person.java", die über Annotationen an die Datenbankfelder gefunden ist und kann dann in meinen DB-Abfragen mit Objekten statt mit Tabellennamen arbeiten. Soweit hab ich das mal verstanden und es funktioniert 

Jetzt möchte ich darauf eine Webanwendung (mit JSP denke ich) setzen, die erstmal nur die Personen ausgibt, weiß jedoch nicht, wie ich das angehen soll. Kann mir ja jemand vielleicht ein paar "Anstöße" geben bzw. ein Tutorial empfehlen?

Ich habe bereits folgendes Tutorial gefunden, das aber soweit ich das beurteilen kann nicht mit EJBs arbeitet, oder?
JSP (Java Server Pages) Grundlagen

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Hannes


--
Umgebung:
-Ubuntu 10.4
-Eclipse IDE for Java EE Developers 1.2.2.20100217-2310 epp.package.jee
-Java 1.6.0
-JBoss 5.0 GA
-Postgres 8.4.3.0


----------



## KYLT (20. Mai 2010)

Hi Hannes,

da du ja schon mit Annotationen arbeitest, gehe ich davon aus, dass du mit dem Standard EJB 3.0 und aufwärts arbeitest.
Obwohl es für ein Ergebnis einfacher ist mit mit JSF 2.0 zu arbeiten, würde ich dir dennoch JSF 1.2 Tutorial zum Einstieg empfehlen. Kommt 1. noch heufig genug vor (2.0 ist relativ neu) und zum anderen bekommst du damit ein generelles Verständnis.

In Eclipse gibt es z.B. die Möglichkeit die Webabhänigkeit beim Build gleich mit zu berücksichtigen, dann wird die EJB-Jar automatisch in die war-Datei der Applikation integriert. Vielleicht hilft dir das unten stehendes Beispiel (Link) schon weiter, sonst einfach fragen dazu stellen 

Building JSF/EJB3 Applications | Packt Publishing Technical & IT Book Store


----------



## kidsos (20. Mai 2010)

Auch nicht verkehrt ist sicherlich dieses Tuturial. Unter Punkt 7 werden dann alle zuvor erstellen Ergebnissen zusammengefasst und um eine Persistenzmöglichkeit erweitert. Dass erfordert natürlich einiges an Einarbeitungszeit (in der ich momentan auch noch bin ), aber damit hat man alles was man braucht.


----------



## Hannes23 (21. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für euere Tips, das hat mir schonmal viel weitergeholfen! Ich werde mich da jetzt mal einlesen und hoffe, dass ich dann zurecht komme.


----------

